# MMATS Amplifier - Replacing the Crappy Screws on the Power Block



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

There isn't much to complain about, with regards to MMATS amplifiers. For the most part, they are rock solid.
However, after owning a couple of them for a few years... I've come across a few things that could use improvement:

A few months back, I had posted an article on how to replace the noisy fan:








MMATS Amplifier - How To Replace The Noisy Fan


I think I saw another post somewhere, about how a member had replaced the fan on his MMATS amp. As I recall, he used a Noctua fan (which might be better than the one I used - time will tell). At any rate, I figured I'd give a step-by-step on how to replace the fan in a MMATS amp. I did both my...




www.diymobileaudio.com





Now I am posting about something that seems fairly simple... but definitely is an improvement over the OEM design:
*Replacing the Crappy Philips Screws on the Power Block*

Just to clarify;
If you are inserting bare copper 4awg wire, you don't need to crank the terminals down that hard.
In which case; this is a total non-issue.
But when I started using copper ferrules... that's when I stripped the Philips screw heads.
The ferrules use the pressure of the lug screw to crush-down and hold the wire in place.

I replaced the Philips screws with M6 x 10 Allen Screws (actually they are called Grub Screws):








Amazon.com: Bolt Base 6mm A2 Stainless Steel Grub Screws Hex Socket Set Screw Cup Point DIN 916 M6 X 10-5 : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Bolt Base 6mm A2 Stainless Steel Grub Screws Hex Socket Set Screw Cup Point DIN 916 M6 X 10-5: Set Screws - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Remove the stripped Philips screws (just unscrew them all the way out):









Replace with M6 x 10 Grub Screws:









Crank 'em down good and tight with an Allen wrench (you can tighten them way better than with a Philips screwdriver):


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

It’s details like this that annoy me. Hardware (screws) isn’t that expensive in batches of 1,000+. The speaker and power plugs look like they could be improved upon. And of course the noisy fan. Add $50 to the cost of the amp and do it right. Great amps that I plan to buy in a couple months but I’ve always been annoyed by these issues.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

dgage said:


> The speaker and power plugs look like they could be improved upon.


The speaker terminals are totally fine. They can take up to a 12awg wire (and ferrule) without issue.

I'm a firm believer that power lugs/screws need to be cranked down hard...
The Power Block itself is solid. The only issue with it is; the crappy Philips screws that strip when you crank them.

I do agree with your comments though... for a thousand dollar amp, they should do EVERYTHING right.


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Let's see, ****ty fan, ****ty screws, traditional rca's. What else?
I'm in the market for a 6 channel and every time I get the urge to buy one of these something else pops up and Dgage your right for 1000 bucks there's no reason .
I'm going to ask David at MMats and see what he has to say.
Thanks for the info JD


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

dsquared said:


> Let's see, ****ty fan, ****ty screws, traditional rca's. What else?


I think that's about it...
I've never had an issue with the RCA's. Although I would love to see it come with Tiffany Style RCA's.

If you're considering a Class D, then MMATS is still the best of the best (even with its 6 dollars worth of flaws).
The sound quality from these amps is incredible. And the power output for their size is unmatched.
There's a lot to love about the MMATS amps.

If you're considering Class A/B, then there's lots of options.
I'd say the Zapco Z150-6.AP is probably the best _amp for the money_, on the market right now.
Zapco just seemed to get everything right, when they designed the Z-AP line.
The only drawbacks are: it's huge... I mean massively huge, and it gets wicked hot (like pizza oven hot).


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

I know it's a great amp and will probably buy one soon. Just those little things that could easily be improved.
I had my chance at a few APs and passed for what you mentioned, but mostly a space issue.
Thanks again


----------



## waber (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm just now wiring up some MMATS amps, and I got some copper ferules for the ends, but the 4 gauge ferule doesn't fit. How did you get yours to fit?


----------



## SNCTMPL (Nov 23, 2014)

I ended up using these from KnuKoncepts, I couldn’t get ferrules to fit on the 4ga either. I also replaced the fans and the set screws.


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

JimmyDee said:


> I think that's about it...
> I've never had an issue with the RCA's. Although I would love to see it come with Tiffany Style RCA's.
> 
> If you're considering a Class D, then MMATS is still the best of the best (even with its 6 dollars worth of flaws).
> ...


Dont forget the very shallow threads on the speaker terminals, don’t crank them down with the gold plated copper terminal blocks, that’s the only bit I would swap on mine that is leaving my company tonight 😏

Although mosconi pro 4/10, 1/10 and an as200.2 will be replacing it and a hybrid audio u1a 😎


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

I used 4g ferrules and didn’t have a problem, it was tight though. I also did the fan and while I didn’t have an issue with philips screws there’s no reason they shouldn’t come with allens.


----------

